# A trip to the dentist



## Lusker (May 19, 2009)

*A trip to the dentist (Denmark)*

I have been looking at this place for a while but, today was my lucky day to penetrate this spot. 
I knew it was abandon but not what was inside...and i was in for a big surprice 

Enjoy
































Waiting room





More pictures here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157618472983690/


----------



## UrbanX (May 19, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet!!!! What a find, it's mint!! Ace photo's too. 

Must be quite recently abandonned as the plant is in better condition than one I try and look after. Even tho it looks so dated!


----------



## Lusker (May 19, 2009)

The magazines in the waiting room where dated 2007


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (May 19, 2009)

i LOVE the xrays hanging up! and all the wee tools they use to prod round your mouth...good effort


----------



## CHEWY (May 19, 2009)

Great find & pics 

There's still magazines in my dentist's dating back to late 2007 and that's still in use


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 19, 2009)

Great find mate, and lovely pics, can I ask what the wide angle lens is? I'm guessing it an 8 or 10mm??


----------



## Lusker (May 19, 2009)

swanseamale47 said:


> Great find mate, and lovely pics, can I ask what the wide angle lens is? I'm guessing it an 8 or 10mm??




Its a Tokina 10- 17 fishey


----------



## ImmortalOwl (May 19, 2009)

Wow, looks like they just left!


----------



## and7barton (May 19, 2009)

I always wanted a proper dentist's chair and dental drill rig, to complete my cellar-based torture chamber project.


----------



## Krypton (May 19, 2009)

and7barton said:


> I always wanted a proper dentist's chair and dental drill rig, to complete my cellar-based torture chamber project.



Should i ask?..


----------



## klempner69 (May 19, 2009)

Are you sure it isnt still open for business?


----------



## djrich (May 19, 2009)

ARGH! I can feel the pain from here 
Love the third pic, looks like some kind of mind control device.


----------



## purplepantman (May 19, 2009)

Wish I hadn't looked at this thread now!

I'm going to have nightmares! :arghh:


----------



## Lusker (May 19, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Are you sure it isnt still open for business?




Yes i am been looking at this spot for 6 month.
magazine in the waiting room is dated 2007 and its pretty messy in there 
there is an apartment down stairs with random furniture.

This is how spots look when you are the first to explorer


----------



## burb147 (May 19, 2009)

this is awsome cant belive how neat everything is and ill never understand why everything just gets left like that so much money just left to go to waste in there.


----------



## Lusker (May 19, 2009)

burb147 said:


> this is awsome cant belive how neat everything is and ill never understand why everything just gets left like that so much money just left to go to waste in there.



Yeah its crazy it looks like he just said fuckit and left


----------



## awp01 (May 20, 2009)

Lusker said:


>



Eww, that wall looks awful


----------



## natevansate (May 20, 2009)

This place is mint, I love waiting room shot. I would love to see this place, now how much are flights to denmark?


----------



## missfish (May 20, 2009)

Jackpot! Niiiiiice find. Loving those 70s chairs.


----------



## spacepunk (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, nice unusual find Lusker...


----------



## Lusker (May 21, 2009)

Just researh a little on the dentist the only thing i could find out is that he is 66 years old

He might died

I found this in there the label says hes name and its for personal use






That hits the spot for all you that are afraid of dentists


----------



## GeorgeK (May 22, 2009)

Oh, my going to the dentist next week  and those pictures does not make me look forward to that 

Anyway, great find, wonder how long it's been abandoned, judging by the décor it must have been a long time  I always find it very strange when houses can be allowed to lie abandoned like that for decades....


----------

